# [SOLVED] Mac OS 10.5.5



## bromeo03 (Feb 22, 2009)

Will Mac OS 10.5.5 work ok on my G4 Dual 867MHz MDD? I have 2 gig or ram in it right now.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Mac OS 10.5.5*

Mac OS X 10.5 has the following system requirements:
A *G4*, G5, or Intel processor at *867 MHz or higher.*
The system must have at least one processor running at 867 MHz; a dual 667 MHz computer is not enough.
*512 MB RAM*.
*9 GB available space on hard disk *(files and free space needed for virtual memory). Hard disk must be formatted as Mac OS Extended format. UFS disks do not work with Mac OS X 10.5.
Apple recommends the *Mac OS Extended (Journaled)* format for greater reliability.
A *DVD drive* for installation from DVD media.

**So the answer is yes. *


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Mac OS 10.5.5*

I ran 10.5 on an iBook with a 1Ghz CPU in it and 1.25Gig RAM, and it ran fine. You should be fine. It will not be show stopping fast, but it will run about the same as you are used to.


----------



## bromeo03 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Mac OS 10.5.5*

Thank you om3ga and sinclair_tm


----------

